# Doh Nuts!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mind boggling what people will do for a doughnut.

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/doughnu...as_norwich_krispy_kreme_store_opens_1_4681453


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

How sad are they, it's a pity they couldn't put their efforts in to something more useful ;-)


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Mind boggling what people will do for a doughnut.
> 
> http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/doughnu...as_norwich_krispy_kreme_store_opens_1_4681453


As they say, these people breed.:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

More junk from America we didnt need. Never heard of them but clearly some have. http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/

Why cant we import something useful like a Leffe Factory or something?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> More junk from America we didnt need. Never heard of them but clearly some have. http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/
> 
> Why cant we import something useful like a Leffe Factory or something?


Junk from America Barry (said in a very loud indignant voice)!!!! How very dare you!!!:kiss: A Krusty burger is one of the finest inventions of mankind and, if I may be so bold, goes very well with a Leffe or six.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is the young that you said would vote to remain, but us oldies have ruined it for them.Doh!!!>>:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Reminds me of queues for Apple products :wink2:


tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One for one isn't too bad!

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/mexican..._close_unless_investor_can_be_found_1_4682739


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Reminds me of queues for Apple products :wink2:
> 
> tony


Yes, a load more people left wondering if all that queueing was ultimately worth it! At least the doughnuts are value for money:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Mind boggling what people will do for a doughnut.
> 
> http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/doughnu...as_norwich_krispy_kreme_store_opens_1_4681453


What am I missing, this page wont open for me,, well it does but its blankety blank.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dare not say anything as my wife and her family are from Norfolk. But yes they breed in multiples of six.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh and there was me thinking there were dozens of them.>>

cabby




Oh sorry that was the Baker family.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And, of course, it makes all of us feel so superior!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank - it was the report of a load of young people queuing from midnight in advance of the opening of a Krispy Kreme doughnut shop!


----------

